# Humax DRT800 .tbk image says not valid backup file



## hyperfire21 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey guys i have a humax drt800 .tbk image backup file. My original drive has failed. I have a new 200gb maxtor ata drive. I'm trying to load a file onto WINMFS from someone on this board. Its called 595_7x.tbk

WINMFS says this is not a valid backup file. What are my other options to load onto the new hard drive with this file? its abt 504mb


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

hyperfire21 said:


> Hey guys i have a humax drt800 .tbk image backup file. My original drive has failed. I have a new 200gb maxtor ata drive. I'm trying to load a file onto WINMFS from someone on this board. Its called 595_7x.tbk
> 
> WINMFS says this is not a valid backup file. What are my other options to load onto the new hard drive with this file? its abt 504mb


When you make a backup file using WinMFS you can give it any name you want, the software only puts the .tbk on that name. I don't know the source of your file and it may have gotten corrupted somewhere along the line. PM me if you want a copy of the DRT800 image.


----------



## hyperfire21 (Dec 20, 2007)

ok pm'd.


----------

